# Ripping up Linoleum Floor



## kpikul (Mar 25, 2005)

I have a house that was built in 1953, there are a few layers of Linoleum in the kitchen that I want to rip up so that I could put down ceramic tiles. 

2 questions:

1 - What is the best way to rip them up?

2 - Should I be at all concerned about asbestos?

Thanks?


----------



## kpikul (Mar 25, 2005)

I think that I am going to avoid this situation completely and screw down some 1/4 in backer board. 

This will end up putting the kitchen floor 1/2 to 3/4 inch or so above the hard woods. Is there a general rule on how much it too much?


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

just your feet will tell the tale.

do you trip much?


----------



## cmwacasey (Aug 13, 2006)

Personally,I would not be concerned about asbestos for a one time thing.somebody will annihilate me for saying such a thing,so go ahead I am ready.you can rent machines that work well for ripping old flooring.I found a serrated roof removal shovel sometimes works great.I have seen some flooring that will not come loose with dynomite


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

in the last 2 months I've tore up 2 floors, mostly I used a heat gun. I wanted the maple floor under one room and the other room I want to tile (hopefully tomorow) I didnt want the tile sitting 3/4 of an inch over the hardwood floor. there was 4 different floors in the kitchen with 3/8inch underlayment between the 2nd and 3rd floor.
I've been told that if your going threw all of that work to tile, why take a shortcut with the subflooring, and I agree. My home is 110 yrs old and any more setteling (which still happens) and the grout will fail.


----------



## TOBIASD2 (Jan 28, 2007)

I Agree I Would Get Rid Of Any Old Flooring On A One Time Thing But I Do Not Recomend Getting Into Habit With That. You Could Set Your Circular Saw To The Depth And Cut It In Sections, That Might Help.


----------



## pn70 (Jun 11, 2006)

I recently had to rip up 3 old layers of linoleum in a small kitchen remodel and was not having good luck so I decided to rip up the subfloor, much faster and no dust. I was lucky because they had two subfloors, the one I removed was not under wall plates. I was lucky on that job.


----------



## turner flooring (Feb 4, 2007)

Two layers of vinyl don't need to be installed over. Not recommended. Most good floor installers will install right over the top of a layer of vinyl as a moisture barrier. Ceramic of course. Normally no other materials. But you have to be sure you are wanting to take the chance of the vinyl staying down for a long period of time. If it's really stuck now then it's all your discretion. Getting it up is time consuming and a pain in the ass. Just a bunch of labor. No easy way of doing it. Unless it gets flooded then it falls off of the floor. Also not recommended..Good luck..


----------

